
Microscaling containers to maintain queue length using control theory - lizxrice
http://blog.microscaling.com/2016/04/microscaling-with-nsq-queue.html
======
m4dc4pXXX
I haven't used control theory to scale services up & down, but I have used it
to regulate requests from a batch process to a production service, scaling the
request rate up and down in order to avoid overloading the service.

Philip Janert's book "Feedback Control for Computer Systems" had everything I
needed to know to understand control theory & implement it for my particular
scenario. Great book.

